# go out on a limb



## nickel (Feb 4, 2012)

Βρίσκω την πιο ενημερωμένη εγγραφή στο Wiktionary:

*go out on a limb*
*1* (idiomatic) To take a risk.
_He doesn't want to go out on a limb, but he really should give it a try sometime._
*2* to hazard a guess
_I’m going to go out on a limb here. You’re together?_

1 ρισκάρω, εκτίθεμαι
2 ρισκάρω πρόβλεψη, μαντεύω στην τύχη / στα κουτουρού

Δεκτά και τα καλύτερα που θα σκεφτείτε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2012)

πηγαίνω στα τυφλά


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2012)

κολυμπάω στα βαθιά / σε άγνωστα νερά


----------



## sarant (Feb 4, 2012)

Δεν βρίσκω κανένα ιδιωματικό που να αντιστοιχεί έστω και στο μισό της αγγλικής έκφρασης -και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά.


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2012)

...
_ακροβατώ;

_ Δεν είναι ιδιωματικό, αλλά περίπου την ίδια εικόνα δεν ζωγραφίζει;


----------



## sarant (Feb 4, 2012)

Μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σε μετάφραση των παραδειγματικών φράσεων πιο πάνω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά χωρίς συγκείμενο μπορεί να βγάλει γέλιο:

He doesn't want to go out on a limb, but he really should give it a try sometime. > Δεν θέλει να προχωράει στα τυφλά, αλλά θα άξιζε καμιά φορά να το προσπαθήσει.

I’m going to go out on a limb here. You’re together? > Εγώ εδώ θα προχωρήσω στα τυφλά. Είσαι μαζί μου;


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2012)

sarant said:


> Μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σε μετάφραση των παραδειγματικών φράσεων πιο πάνω;


Όχι αυτούσιο - άλλωστε δεν το πρότεινα ως μετάφρασμα, την ιδέα έριξα όπως μου κατέβηκε - αλλά με εκφραστική ντρίμπλα :):

He doesn't want to go out on a limb, but he really should give it a try sometime.

Δεν θέλει να κάνει ακροβασίες, αλλά θα 'πρεπε να το δοκιμάσει καμιά φορά.

I’m going to go out on a limb here. You’re together?

Θα κάνω μια ακροβασία εδώ. Είσαι μαζί μου;

Ναι, μπορεί η μεταφορά να μπερδευτεί με το κυριολεκτικό, αλλά γι' αυτό έχουμε τα συμφραζόμενα, και το μπέρδεμα μπορεί να συμβεί σε αρκετές μεταφορικές χρήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2012)

Άσχετο:

_You're together?_

Μπορεί να είναι μαντεψιά, να ρωτάει τον άλλο κατά πόσο είναι ζευγάρι με κάποια κοπελιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άσχετο:
> 
> _You're together?_
> 
> Μπορεί να είναι μαντεψιά, να ρωτάει τον άλλο κατά πόσο είναι ζευγάρι με κάποια κοπελιά.


Μα το είπα, χωρίς συγκείμενο η συγκεκριμένη μετάφραση μπορεί να βγάλει γέλιο...


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άσχετο:
> 
> _You're together?_
> 
> Μπορεί να είναι μαντεψιά, να ρωτάει τον άλλο κατά πόσο είναι ζευγάρι με κάποια κοπελιά.



Ναι, βέβαια, δεν έδωσα την πρέπουσα σημασία στη μαντεψιά πάνω από το παράδειγμα. _Είστε μαζί (εσείς οι δυο);_ για να καλύψουμε (να μην αποκαλύψουμε και να προβλέψουμε) όλους τους συνδυασμούς φύλων. Άσε που, αν ήταν όπως το έγραψα, πιο πιθανό είναι να έλεγε: Are you in / with me?
Υποτιτλιστικά συνηθισμένος, τη θέλω την εικόνα, να μην πηγαίνω στα κουτουρού, ραντεβού στα τυφλά. :)


----------



## cougr (Feb 5, 2012)

Μπορεί να μην είναι ιδιωματικό αλλά νομίζω ότι σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις χρησιμεύει το *αποτολμώ*.

π.χ. I'll go out on a limb and ask/predict/guess etc

θα αποτολμήσω μια ερώτηση/πρόβλεψη/εικασία κ.ο.κ


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2012)

Απ' όσα γράφτηκαν, θα έλεγα ότι η πρόταση του cougr είναι η σωστότερη. Η φράση περιέχει την έννοια της τολμηρότητας. Ανοίγοντας το νήμα, μού ήρθε στο μυαλό κάτι σαν "με κίνδυνο να την πατήσω", "κάνω αποκοτιά" ή "ξανοίγομαι". Όταν σημαίνει μαντεψιά, μπορεί να δέχεται και τελείως διαφορετικές μεταφράσεις. Όπως:

_*Chandler (Friends):* You know, I may be way out on a limb here, but do you, do you, have a problem with Janice?_
_Ίσως γίνομαι παρανοϊκός, αλλά μήπως έχεις πρόβλημα με την Τζάνις;
Μου έχει καρφωθεί η τρελή ιδέα ότι έχεις πρόβλημα με την Τζάνις
Ίσως και να κάνω λάθος, αλλά σαν να μου φαίνεται ότι έχεις πρόβλημα με την Τζάνις_

Πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιείται και ειρωνικά. Επίσης, κάθε φορά που ακούω αυτήν την έκφραση, μού έρχεται στο μυαλό αυτό το επεισόδιο από τα Happy Tree Friends (*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΓΕΡΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ*):


----------



## sarant (Feb 5, 2012)

Μα βέβαια, πολύ καλή είναι η πρόταση του cougr, όπως και οι αρχικές του Ν.Λ. Εγώ επισήμανα ότι δεν υπάρχει ισοδύναμη *ιδιωματική* απόδοση, και αυτό είναι κάτι που το παρατηρώ σε πολλές από τις φράσεις που ανεβάζει ο Θησέας. Οπότε α) ή τα αγγλικά είναι πολύ πλουσιότερη γλώσσα σε ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις β) ή ανάλογη δυσκολία θα είχαν και οι Άγγλοι με τις ελληνικές ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις, γ) ή εμείς δεν ξέρουμε καλά τις ελληνικές εκφράσεις για να προτείνουμε ισοδύναμες -εκφράσεις υπάρχουν, που θα έλεγε μια ψυχή. Εγώ τείνω στο β)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2012)

Εγώ τείνω στο άλφα, με μια δόση από βήτα. Σίγουρα οι Άγγλοι θα είχαν δυσκολία με ελληνικές εκφράσεις αλλά όχι ανάλογη. Αυτό πιστεύω ότι οφείλεται στην μονομερή γλωσσική συναναλλαγή που ίσχυε μέχρι πριν από έναν αιώνα, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Επίσης νομίζω ότι είναι πιο εύκολη γλώσσα για λογοπαίγνια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2012)

Στην επιστημονική ορολογία θα έπρεπε να έχουμε έναν ελληνικό όρο που να αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε αγγλικό. Εκεί που έχουμε πολλούς πρόκειται για αδυναμία της επιστημονικής και ορολογικής κοινότητας να λειτουργήσει έγκαιρα και συντονισμένα. Ξέρουμε όμως ότι άλλο αυτό και άλλο το πώς δημιουργούνται οι ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις σε κάθε γλώσσα. Θα ήταν λάθος να περιμένουμε ότι θα τη βγάλουμε καθαρή με βολικές αντιστοιχίες όταν ακόμα και στη γλώσσα προέλευσης κάποιοι ιδιωματισμοί είναι σαν την κινούμενη άμμο. Μου αρέσει η λεξικογραφική λιτότητα, που επιδιώκει να δώσει κάτι στο ίδιο γλωσσικό επίπεδο (ρέτζιστερ) και με την ίδια, πάνω κάτω, σύνταξη, αλλά ένα πλούσιο λεξικό, ή ένα νήμα με την άνεση του φόρουμ, θα έπρεπε να αξιοποιεί αυτό που έκαναν ο cougr και ο Hellegennes: αγγλικά παραδείγματα και αποδόσεις που ξεφεύγουν από τα καλούπια. Έτσι, άλλωστε, φαίνεται ότι η μετάφραση δεν πρέπει να περιορίζεται σ' αυτά που έχουν να προτείνουν τα λεξικά. Στην περίπτωση τού _go out on a limb_, δεν βοηθούν ούτε τα (περισσότερα) αγγλικά λεξικά.

Κατά τ' άλλα: η αγγλική είναι πλουσιότερη σε εκφράσεις, για τους γνωστούς λόγους (μεγαλύτερη μάζα σε μεγαλύτερη κινητικότητα), αλλά αυτό δεν ακυρώνει το (β) (εκτός αν πιστεύω το (β) λόγω της άγνοιάς μου, δηλαδή (γ)).
:)


----------

